# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Diagnose this and give a treatment.

## klickitat

First let me say that I already have a Dr. appointment for Tuesday. 

Next let's practice for the event that you may need it. I will describe the symptoms and let all you bush doctors go to town. When I get back from the doc I will let you know what she says.

For the past 2 weeks I get a fever after eating anything of 100 to 101 degrees that lasts for 1-2 hours then followed by overheating for a couple of hours to the point I have been putting ice packs on my chest to cool down. On two occasions now I have woke up in the middle of the night soaked from sweat as though I had just jumped out of the shower.

----------


## almostbarefoot

Any nausea/vomiting, diarrhea, or pain to go with the fever?

________________
www.paraknots.com

----------


## klickitat

> Any nausea/vomiting, diarrhea, or pain to go with the fever?
> 
> ________________
> www.paraknots.com


no, just the fever and sweats.

----------


## Justin Case

I'll take a guess and say its something to do with your thyroid...

----------


## rwc1969

Don't eat anything that's between 100 and 101 degrees that lasts for two hours. If it's lasting for two hours maybe you're eating too much. Most of my meals are consumed within several minutes.  :Smile: 

If you're eating and getting afever for it I'd say let the doc figure that one out, no clue here on what that could possibly be.

----------


## welderguy

There are several things that can cause those symptoms, but with out nausia or chest pains I will guess it's blood sugar related.

----------


## pete lynch

> There are several things that can cause those symptoms, but with out nausia or chest pains I will guess it's blood sugar related.


I thought the same thing: Blood sugar.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I'm thinking salt.. Iodine and thyroid. Totally just a guess tho.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

its not salt, iodine or blood sugars.  your symptoms are somewhat vague.

weight loss?
cough?
recent travel?
joint pain?
rash?
skin sores?
appetite?
abdominal pain?
change in stool color or form?
what are you eating?
anyone in your family with celiac disease?
'' '' '' '' '' inflammatory bowel disease?
do you still have your gallbladder?

----------


## LowKey

Have you had your water checked?
Anything else that would would be consistent with every meal you've eaten?
Do you handle wildlife (dead or alive)?
I'm gonna guess it isn't menopausal hot flashes...

----------


## klickitat

> its not salt, iodine or blood sugars.  your symptoms are somewhat vague.
> 
> weight loss?
> cough?
> recent travel?
> joint pain?
> rash?
> skin sores?
> appetite?
> ...


No to all including no gall bladder. I have been eating the same diet as I have been for the past 2 months which is to eat more veggies and less processed food. Now I do need to clarify that I do feel achy when the fever hits but it just feels like fever aches and leaves when the fever does.

----------


## klickitat

> Have you had your water checked?
> Anything else that would would be consistent with every meal you've eaten?
> Do you handle wildlife (dead or alive)?
> I'm gonna guess it isn't menopausal hot flashes...


Water is safe. I moved to town a couple of months back and use the municipal water with a filter on the sink.

----------


## BornthatWay

OKAYwill take a guess of possibly fibromialga.

----------


## ravenscar

what is your aprox weight? 
what is your daily diet?(precicley)
aprox age?
do you handle hazardas material(biological, chemical, or radioactive)
what kind of work do you do?
is it a charcoal filter or ceramic on your sink?

and last but not least........ do you wear a sweater while eating (item) and take it off 2 hours later?

----------


## Rick

Menopause
Idiopathic Hyperhidrosis (night sweats with no identifiable cause)
Infection
Cancer
Medications such as niacin, nitro, tamoxifen, etc. 
Hypoglycemia
Hormone disorders
Some neurological conditions

I think we can rule out menopause so take your pick on the others.

----------


## canid

for the sake of thoroughness; we're forgetting the obvious option nobody wants or should have to consider.

----------


## klickitat

> what is your aprox weight? 
> what is your daily diet?(precicley)
> aprox age?
> do you handle hazardas material(biological, chemical, or radioactive)
> what kind of work do you do?
> is it a charcoal filter or ceramic on your sink?
> 
> and last but not least........ do you wear a sweater while eating (item) and take it off 2 hours later?


Diet:  
Mornings: consists of a piece or two of two and a cup of coffee.
Lunch: is usually some fruit like apples, bananas or grapes and a piece or two of string cheese. 
Dinner: has been a protein such as chicken, beef and pork. We eat a lot of taco's . Sides are usually boiled veggies and potatoes. I would say that one third of our dinners involve a pasta.

Work: I am back in school 5 days a week and have no contact with hazardous materials.

Water filter is a ceramic filter.

I guess some more back ground may help. My colon ruptured in '99 and was not fixed for 4 days. Long story, but the second surgery I had to have 10" removed. Since then I have had my gall bladder removed. I have had 4 surgeries to remove scar tissue that was strangling my intestines and I have had 18 hernias that have been repaired. The reason i am back in school.

I have had close to 40 bowel blockages and know exactly what those symptoms are and how they feel and even how the body reacts. 

Normally I would wait and see if things clear up if it seemed related to my previous history. This however is just strange. No other symptoms just the fever and aches that go with a fever and then sweats 3-4 hours later.  

The silver lining to all of this is that I tipped the scales at 340#'s in the last year, (Ten years of surgeries have taken it's toll.) and I am finding that with this condition, I am not wanting to eat near as much as before.

oh and someone asked my age, 38

----------


## letslearntogether47

Been in the woods lately?
Is lyme disease in your area.
Folks here have some pretty strange side effects from this.
But judging by your problems with gastrointestinal,i'd say it leads back to that. 
Look up Diverticulitis,I know somebody that had this.

----------


## klickitat

No lyme disease that I have ever heard of in our area.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Whatever it is, I hope you get to filling better shortly.

----------


## Rick

Do you really want a diagnosis and treatment from a bunch of goof ball survivalists? Why don't you wait and see what the dr. says. Odds are he's a bit better at this than we are.

----------


## klickitat

> Do you really want a diagnosis and treatment from a bunch of goof ball survivalists? Why don't you wait and see what the dr. says. Odds are he's a bit better at this than we are.


The idea was for people to practice a little. What happens if you can not see a doctor and some one you are responsible for comes down with similar symptoms? 
I see the doctor tomorrow afternoon and should get some real info. Just thought this would be interesting for folks.

----------


## Rick

Indeed it is. Let us know what he says if you care to share.

----------


## canid

> What happens if you can not see a doctor and some one you are  responsible for comes down with similar symptoms?


one of several things, to include: an appropriate diagnosis with the opportunity to make a decision which might alter the health outcome, an appropriate diagnosis without such an opportunity, an inappropriate diagnosis with out such an opportunity, or an inappropriate diagnosis with the opportunity to make a potentially dangerous decision which might affect health outcome. It's a double edged sword.

Symptom based diagnosis is only of so much value to trained healthcare prefessionals, and like any medical decision making can be dangerous if misused.

with that said, reasonable people with a cautious approach can definitely benefit from an improved understanding of medicine.

----------


## almostbarefoot

My first impression was hormone therapy/menopause, but with your extensive history your body could present atypically for many GI problems.  How long after you eat is the onset? and is it with every meal? (small meals, snacks, large meals, fried food, dry food)?

----------


## Rick

Welcome almostbarefoot. How about heading over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself?

----------


## klickitat

> My first impression was hormone therapy/menopause, but with your extensive history your body could present atypically for many GI problems.  How long after you eat is the onset? and is it with every meal? (small meals, snacks, large meals, fried food, dry food)?


I am male so the who menopause thing is out, I hope. I usually get the fever with in 20-30 minutes of eating and lasts for two to three hours after wards I break out in a heavy sweat.

In the last week I have been keeping better track of what I eat. It seems that the heavier the meal the worse the fever. The type of food is not as important. I get a fever every time I eat anything, but slowing the intake does reduce the effects. ( this is something my wife and I figured out last night.)

I see the doc this afternoon and will keep everyone informed

----------


## rwc1969

I think it's the pumpkin spice in the coffee.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Some folks get postprandial heart ischemia or angina that results in sweating.  Fever seems pretty unusual though for that.  And you're only 38...

There's some neuroendocrine tumors that occur in the GI tract and cause things like flushing and sweats. And diarrhea 80% of the time.  Symptoms can be triggered by meals.  If you had diarrhea you would probably need to be evaluated for this (and Crohn's/UC)

If there were more pain one would think of gall bladder problems - you don't have pain or a gallbladder. 

There are some folks with _celiac disease_ who complain of fever/chills after eating meals with gluten in them.


Did your doc do any labs?  We are anxious to hear what they said.

----------


## LowKey

No one has mentioned HIV...
No offense meant, it's an equal-opportunity disease now though.
I certainly hope not.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm glad you are seeing your doc.  I've got no idea what could be causing your condition.  Googling "fever after eating food" gives some possibilities, but without any medical training in the area, I would not be comfortable even speculating.

----------


## klickitat

Just got back from the doc's and she was stumped. My last set of labs looked good and so does my heart. No problems with my thyroid either. She drew more blood and will call me with results. She is now looking into infections and glucose levels.

----------


## almostbarefoot

> Just got back from the doc's and she was stumped. My last set of labs looked good and so does my heart. No problems with my thyroid either. She drew more blood and will call me with results. She is now looking into infections and glucose levels.


Not to be insensitive, but this is pretty fascinating.  Allergy to gluten or wheat perhaps (or more likely a byproduct of their breakdown in your GI tract)? Always the ever-present possibility of cancer (I hope not, very atypical symptoms). 
20-30 minutes is generally about how long it takes food to make it to your lower bowels; though each person is different.  IBS, lupus (or some other auto-immune disorder).  
On the edge of my seat to find out more if you're willing to share.
Wishing you well.

----------


## klickitat

I have nothing to worry about. If it is some sort of ugly thing then I die. I am at peace with God and am not worried, so please do not be apologetic about things. It is what it is and there is nothing to do but figure it out and move forward.

No one is being insensitive and you are not going to offend me.

----------


## BENESSE

Late to the exchange but...
I only have one suggestion: if the doc. hasn't asked for this, it's worth bringing it up, just in case: CRP Blood Test (C reactive protein test) 
http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/c...ve-protein-crp
(Have gone through this with my mom and it proved very valuable.)

_A 		  C-reactive protein (CRP) test is a blood test that measures the amount of a  protein called C-reactive protein in your blood. 		  C-reactive protein measures general levels of inflammation in your body.__ High levels 		  of CRP are caused by infections and many long-term diseases. But a CRP test 		  cannot show where the inflammation is located or what is causing it. Other 		  tests are needed to find the cause and location of the inflammation._

This test could at the very least rule out some things since your condition doesn't seem so clear cut. And it's just a blood draw, nothing more.

----------


## tacmedic

It would seem to me that since it seems to be worse after eating a larger meal, that it has to do with the quantity of food that you are eating.  I see from your list of food that you generally don't eat very much and if you have a larger meal than normal your body may just be reacting to the increased supply of calories by raising your basal metabolic rate to digest everything.  Similar to a "dumping" syndrome that sometimes happens to people who have had portions of their bowel removed, but without the N/V that usually goes with it.

----------


## Rick

Dumping syndrome. I guess I have that about once a day. Settle down all of you. I'm talking about emptying the coffee pot. Sheeeesh with you!

----------


## klickitat

doc called and said all labs looked good. Now I am puking after eating though. I have another appointment in two weeks.

----------


## LowKey

Did you tell the doc about the puking.
That could be bad going on two weeks.

----------


## klickitat

> Did you tell the doc about the puking.
> That could be bad going on two weeks.


yes and she said go to the ER if it gets bad.  Really? thanks doc.

----------


## Winnie

Just a few ideas to help you while the doc pulls her finger out of her ar$e and does something for you. Keep hydrated and use rehydrating salts. Eat small meals. Keep the food you eat plain and simple, boiled or poached eggs, plain toast, plain rice, poached fish or chicken. Also eat some natural yoghurt each day, your tummy friends(gut flora) may be out of kilter and yoghurt does no harm whatsoever. 
It could be something as simple as your bowel going into spasm having to deal with large amounts of material in one go. Good luck.

----------


## crashdive123

In the OP you said that the fever and other symptoms occured when you ate anything.  Have you changed your diet to eliminate the possibility of having developed an alergy?  Does the amount of food make a difference in symptoms?

----------


## Rick

You throw up after eating? You aren't pregnant are you?

----------


## klickitat

My meals have gotten really small and I eat about twice a day now. I have not changed my meals yet, instead I have been keeping a journal of everything I eat.  Since this started I have lost 8 pounds, so there is some good coming of this.

----------


## canid

if i where you i would do so, and eat/drink nothing that is currently in your home for a couple days just for kicks.

----------


## Tundrascout

I'd guess some kind of residual bacterial infection from all the fresh veggies you've been eating.  Do you wash them thoroughly?  I'd say try some natural cultured yogurt for a few days.  Yogurt tends to promote the "right" bacteria. Another possibility, though hard to swallow (a-hem) could be a tape worm.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

If you can hold down liquids Ensure shakes are a decent tasting source of nutrition until things gets sorted out.


Do you vomit after every single meal?


What labs did your doc do, did she say?

----------


## klickitat

I think we finally got it figured out. 

The beta blocker I was put on makes me severely dizzy, which makes me queezy. When queezy I do not feel like eating. When I do eat my body gets a rush of glucose and my body reacts with a fever. Because my heart is slowed down from the beta blocker my body is trying to conserve energy and pulls blood to the core. When my body reacts to the fever, my body then reacts by trying to cool off and causes the heavy sweats. 

Holy crap. What a nightmare. So what we are doing now is trying to move my dosage of beta blocker to the late evening so that most of the adverse effects happen at night and hopefully will not effect my equilibrium and stomach so bad.

----------


## BENESSE

It must be a relief to finally have some answers, klick.
Relatively speaking, this is all good...glad that's all it is.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you at least have some answers - hope that the adjustments of meds does the trick.

----------


## Rick

Hey, docs are only human. Sometimes you have to work with them to figure out the answer. Glad you're moving forward on a solution!!

----------


## klickitat

Thanks everyone. You know Rick, you are right. Not only can a doc only try and figure out things, they also have a wide range of people who all react differently to different things. The target is always moving and sometimes we still expect them to hit the bullzeye every time.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Wow!  How did you figure it out?

----------


## klickitat

> Wow!  How did you figure it out?


Digging into the net and side effects of the beta blocker I am on. Then switching things up and talking to the doc about what was going on. Through a process of looking at the symptoms and testing them, we put the pieces together.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> Digging into the net and side effects of the beta blocker I am on. Then switching things up and talking to the doc about what was going on. Through a process of looking at the symptoms and testing them, we put the pieces together.


Nice work.  It sounds like the issue is totally resolved?  Congrats, man!

----------


## klickitat

It's been three days since the last adjustment and I feel better than I have in quite a while.

----------


## Rick

Well, that is good news. I'm glad it's working out for you. I hope you continue to improve!

----------


## crashdive123

Glad to hear you're getting it under control.

----------


## almostbarefoot

Glad to hear it's all under control!  Which beta blocker was it?

----------


## klickitat

Thank you. I am taking Atenolol.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Wow - doesn't that mean changing to a different Beta Blocker?

----------


## klickitat

> Wow - doesn't that mean changing to a different Beta Blocker?


no, just changed when I take my dosage. I was taking it morning and night. Now I am taking both dosages at night before I go to bed. Fixed the problem.

----------

